# I am looking for a new shotgun



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I own a camo 11- 87 for ducks it is a great gun for decoy hunting but it is to heavy and long to jump shoot or hunt teal

Thinking of a pump 100-300$


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a 1 year old Benelli Nova for sale. Very little use and still have original box. It comes with imp, mod, full and H.S.Strut Coyote Killer choke tubes and tube wrench. I live in Illinois, and I paid $299.99. I would take $250/extra tube or $225 without the extra tube + shipping.


----------



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

i have a remington 870 3 in 28 inch barrel woods stock and in very good condition asking 225


----------



## dennisd (Mar 2, 2007)

If your looking for something lighter, take a look at a Benelli. I have the Montifeltro and its a real light gun.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm 5'3 and a 115lbs. I shoot the SBEI and I think it's probably the best gun out there. Great performance, easy to clean, and great weight and balance.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

i have a mossberg o/u i bought for 500 new i love it and its no recoil


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

You might be able to pick-up a used SBEI or Super 90 for around $600-800. It's a little more initially, but go put one to your shoulder. You won't be disappointed. Over the lifetime of use, that shotgun will pay for itself.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anyone own a Winchester X3, and if they do how do they like it.


----------

